# oil



## pdbuck (Jan 31, 2019)

has anyone used 0-40 or 0-50 oil in r line beetle


----------



## groundnpound (May 5, 2011)

0-40 in a 2000AEG Beetle

Yes

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

pdbuck said:


> has anyone used 0-40 or 0-50 oil in r line beetle


0w40 is fine, as Mobil 1 European 0w40, Castrol Edge 0w40, Pennzoil Platinum 0w40 are all 502.00 certified oils


----------

